# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  ولعت في الزريبة ولييييييع شديد

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبار لاعبي الهلال يغادرون الديار الهلالية بأمر فاطمة الصادق .. وفوزي يحتاط بلاعبي الشباب في حالة تمرد وخيانة الكبار 

المصدر : منتديات الموج الازرق

ستة من لاعبي الهلال يتعاهدون ان يضعون بصمتهم في مباراة القمة بعد ان وصلتهم الاخبار بان مغادرتهم نهاية الموسم اصبحت واقع وتعاهدوا علي ان تكون بصمتهم وصمة عار في تاريخ النادي ويحكي  بها للاجيال القادمة بعد وصفهم من المنسقية الاعلامية (باولاد الارباب)
وكان السداسي قد اجتمعوا في منزل احدهم في (بحري) وكان السداسي قد أمن موقفه في التسجيلات القادمة ثلاثة منهم تم الاتفاق معه من قبل أدارة الاهلي شندي وواحد الي هلال الابيض بعد ان تم احد زملاءه السابقين الذي تربطه به علاقة قوية اثناء تواجدهم في الهلال الاب وواحد الي احد اندية العاصمة والاخير شوهد مع أحد اداري المريخ والمفاوضات قطعت شوط بعيد لينضم الي محمد عبدالرحمن (جكسا)
وكان الاجتماع قد شهد اتصالات بلاعبين اخرين تربطهم صداقه بالسداسي 
وحذر المدير الفني فوزي المرضي من ذلك وإحتاط ببعض شباب الفريق الذين يلعبون في الرديف للدفع بهم في حالة احساسه باي رائحة خيانة الان الادارة والجهاز الفني يعمل علي اصلاح اخطاء المنسقه الاعلامية وربما الساعات القادمة تكشف المثير والجديد قبل مباراة القمة وربما شهدت التشكيلة تعديلات ومجازفة ببعض الاسماء الشابة .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ربنا يزيدهم خلاف وشقاق كمان وكمان
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*اللهم اجعل كيدهم فى نحرهم
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي عبدالله الفحل

*أخاف تكون خدعة..
هم يجدون هذه الخدع..
ويجدون اللعب خارج الملعب..
اتمني ان نحترم الهلال ..ونلعب من أجل المكسب فقط.
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*هههههه م تنطفي تاني. ووووولع
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*نشوف فيهم يوم خليه تولع
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي عبدالله الفحل
					

أخاف تكون خدعة..
هم يجدون هذه الخدع..
ويجدون اللعب خارج الملعب..
اتمني ان نحترم الهلال ..ونلعب من أجل المكسب فقط.



وده الحاصل يا مرتضي
عايزين يخلوكم تنوموا فى العسل وهووووب 
وحا تشوفوا
فيلم الخداع الكبير بطوله عجايز الهلال واخراج فطومه !!!!
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*دا كل سببه أكل الحرام . لاْن معظم النقاط التي جمعوها بالتحكيم الظالم .
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*النار التبق ما تلقى ليها طفاى 
ديل عالم وهم
                        	*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*اهم حاجه اعلامنا المقروء ما يتناول مثل هذه المواضيع حتى لا يصدر روح التكبر لنا وروح التحفيز لهم
                        	*

----------


## Consultant

*مع التقدير هذه الأخبار لا تخصنا أن كانت صحيحة أو لا .
علينا الفوز علي أي 11 فانلة زرقاء
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*خدعه لاتهتموا بها كثيرا خليكم مع فريقكم كلها ايام بعد القمه وتاتى التسجيلات لنعرف من المغادر من الجلافيط
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*خدعة ام حقيقة
لا تهمنا مثل هذه الأخبار
علي جبرة وجهازه الفني العمل علي هزيمة الهلال بتمرد او بدونه
بإذن الله تعالى
سنهزمهم باللعب الجاد والأسلوب الضاغط كما لعبنا امام اهلي شندي


*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بت الصادق كلامها ما بتنزل الواطا وعجائز الزناطير سيغادرون لا محالة ولكن على جبره وكتيبته التجهيز لهزيمة فوزى الفرحان قبل لاعبى الهلال.
                        	*

----------


## abuashruf

*الزناطير من يوم عرفناهم بيعتمدوا على التلفيق والاشاعات

ودا كلام ما بيدخل اضان عاقل

لاجبرة لااللاعبين يمكن ان يتأثروا بهذه الخطرفات

اتمنى يكون قرار عدم اللعب صحيحا 

لان كرامة المريخ واحترام القانون من الاهمية بمكان

تتويج الهلال غدا يعنى ان طلب الفحص والرد عليه بلوهم واشربوا مويتهم
*

----------

